
Upwork makes a bold and desperate play as competitors descend on low end market - dollar
http://thomason.io/upwork-makes-bold-and-desperate-play-as-hordes-of-competitors-descend/
======
tn13
Upwork's bureaucracy is mind boggling. I hired few people on Upwork and paid
them to do some work. No one complained about anything but Upwork flagged me
for fraud and demanded plethora of paperwork.

I eventually ditched Upwork and the people worked with me eventually bypassed
Upwork and eventually became full time employees.

~~~
wojt_eu
Yeah one corporate client of mine has paid oDesk's[1] $3000 "disintermediation
fee" just so that we could switch to working directly on their standard vendor
contract with wire transfers and invoices.

[1] before oDesk and Elance merged into Upwork

